# I didn't even know there were eggs...



## kemi (Apr 26, 2010)

found some fry while vacuming my overgrown tank


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats, nice surprize


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that an Endler or guppy fry? If so, I'm not surprised you didn't find eggs.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Is that an Endler or guppy fry? If so, I'm not surprised you didn't find eggs.


 Those guppies are great at hiding eggs. I have never found any. Ever.


----------



## kemi (Apr 26, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Is that an Endler or guppy fry? If so, I'm not surprised you didn't find eggs.


Nope, no livebearers in this tank. They must've come from eggs


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Great! What are they?


----------



## kemi (Apr 26, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Great! What are they?


thank you, I believe they are killis


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice, always cool to find surprises like that


----------



## Reva (Apr 21, 2010)

I had Western Australian rainbow fry in my box filter once..they were already the size of neons! living on infusoria under the sponges...must have been sucked up as eggs...
Life finds a way......


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> Those guppies are great at hiding eggs. I have never found any. Ever.


guppies give live birth, they dont lay eggs.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

simont said:


> guppies give live birth, they dont lay eggs.


 and they also hatch in a pretty good size that can already eat crush flake food!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

kemi said:


> thank you, I believe they are killis


Killi's have to be hatced with a specific way! They don't just hatch because there's water and good filter! This is why eggs are layed on mop heads and pulled out of tanks with no water with bits of moisture then submerged back with peat!
But hey.. i could be wrong about that fish being killi, maybe you got it when it wuz already a fry instead of an egg!


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Killi's have to be hatced with a specific way! They don't just hatch because there's water and good filter! This is why eggs are layed on mop heads and pulled out of tanks with no water with bits of moisture then submerged back with peat!
> But hey.. i could be wrong about that fish being killi, maybe you got it when it wuz already a fry instead of an egg!


not true.... Those look like killifish to me. If you want to raise the strong and best killifish possible. You use the in tank method with the non annual killifish. It's a Euro thing.... Alot of Euro's do it because they believe it makes a stronger better killifish. Bassically these fry will grow up to be tough hard to KILLifish.

The plant spawner ( non annuals ) will hatch with water and a good filter.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Any specific species? I haven't had one that didn't need peat to hatch! Cuz that sounds interesting!


----------



## kemi (Apr 26, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Killi's have to be hatced with a specific way! They don't just hatch because there's water and good filter! This is why eggs are layed on mop heads and pulled out of tanks with no water with bits of moisture then submerged back with peat!
> But hey.. i could be wrong about that fish being killi, maybe you got it when it wuz already a fry instead of an egg!


good call. I read up on that when I first got them but never saw any eggs since they are in an overgrown planted tank. I can't find any info on hatching them in a tank either....
I guess only time will tell, some of them are a bit bigger and seem to start coloring up like killis though. I'll keep you updated


----------



## kemi (Apr 26, 2010)

Scholz said:


> not true.... Those look like killifish to me. If you want to raise the strong and best killifish possible. You use the in tank method with the non annual killifish. It's a Euro thing.... Alot of Euro's do it because they believe it makes a stronger better killifish. Bassically these fry will grow up to be tough hard to KILLifish.
> 
> The plant spawner ( non annuals ) will hatch with water and a good filter.


that makes sense, thank you  and I'm European, how fitting lol


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

here...

http://www.cincikillies.org/Archive_Breed_1-5.htm#Fry the Easy Way -- (with apologies to Julia Child)

scroll down to Fry the Easy Way -- (with apologies to Julia Child)
By Donna M. Recktenwalt


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Scholz said:


> here...
> 
> http://www.cincikillies.org/Archive_Breed_1-5.htm#Fry the Easy Way -- (with apologies to Julia Child)
> 
> ...


Thank you! Very good site to read off on! =)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't know that about Killies either. Very cool. Learn something every day. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Not a prob. That site is useful... Also some annuals can be hatched useing that method too. Takes alot longer and hatches are alot smaller that's why no one does it. But it can happen... Killifish are pretty cool fish if you ask me. Another cool fish is those splash tetras that spawn out of water. jump onto low hanging plant leaves over the water. The male then splashes the eggs with water to keep them wet and after some time 48 hrs the eggs hatch and the fry fall into the water... I think those would be some cool fish to keep in a emergent plant tank... charles has or had some...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, Charles had some. I think they're all gone. Killies and those splash tetras are both cool, but the setups are too specialized for me to enjoy. Cool to see other keepers with them though. You and kemi please keep posting pics.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Killi's won't be hard to hatch, just peat and give it a few hours LOL! =) but gets messy with the dirt! HAH~
Someone get some splash tetra and record the breeding.. that's so awesome!


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

what's a box filter?


----------

